# Off topic -Pomeranians



## little d (Jul 25, 2006)

Does anyone know of a site like this one for Pomeranians? Thanks!


----------



## Janrea (Jan 5, 2008)

oh!!!never thought that this topic is for poms....here:




































Zoe-She doesn't belong to me


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Gosh! That first pom is adorable!!!

I don't know of any forums for Poms but I know there are a few very active pom groups at http://groups.yahoo.com. They aren't forums but are mailing lists where you receive emails.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i saw that first pom somewhere...photoshopped. i think they took a cat face and photoshopped it on to a poms body.

but i could be mistaken... :brownbag:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Is it just me or does this Janrea lady come from the middle of nowhere and post photos that don't belong to her for no reason? Forgive me if I'm wrong.


----------

